# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  أكبر مكتبة ألعاب لـPC

## الحوت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم لكم أكبر مكتبة ألعاب pc

العاب بصور :

لعبة Battlefield 2 كاملة





http://www.games4u.ws/battlefield2.html


بتشوف الرقام الدعس عليهم ويحمل

لعبة Age of Shadows لعبه عصر الظلال 





http://www.bestlink.com.cn/aos.iso


لعبة BloodRayne





http://www.geocities.com/team_jaacom/GoodandEvil.zip



لعبة Command & Conquer: Renegade





http://www.geocities.com/team_jaacom/RENEGADE.zip



لعبة Codename Panzers Phase One





http://www.geocities.com/team_jaacom/Panzers.zip




لعبة Arcanum




http://www.geocities.com/team_jaacom/Arcanum.zip




لعبة Emperor : Battle for Dune





http://www.geocities.com/team_jaacom/Dune.zip





لعبة Dungeon Siege: Legends of Aranna






http://teamjaacom.100free.com/DS-LOA.zip



لعبة Silent Hill 4: The Room




http://inetmedia.uni-dubna.ru/silent...by.boko!!).iso




لعبة swat 4




http://zog.redsys.ru/rus/SWAT4.exe




لعبة Grand Theft Auto vice city 





http://www.gamecenter.cz:8888/filece..._version_b.zip






لعبة MOTOR CITY ONLINE






ftp://ftp.edome.net/online/clientit/...nline_beta.zip




لعبة STAR WARS





http://site.voila.fr/public/divers/404.html



لعبة Serious Sam: Second Encounter





http://amor.members.beeb.net/SamSE.iso




لعبة Comandos III





ftp://213.186.34.23/jeux/commandos3-1.bin

ftp://213.186.34.23/jeux/commandos3-2.bin

ftp://213.186.34.23/jeux/commandos3-3.bin

ftp://213.186.34.23/jeux/commandos3.exe






http://www.torrentreactor.to/torrents/download_50342






http://boonty.gamesurf.de/download/i...erminator3.exe

http://download1.gamershell.com/cgi-...retail-116.zip






http://tnb3.tmsrv.com/o=64/b=dfQU5Qn...LOSVietnam.exe




لعبة Patch sonec





http://gamefiles.blueyonder.co.uk/bl...n32/wolfet.exe

----------


## الحوت

تابع ألعاب الكمبيوتر



*3-Crazy Frog Racer Game* 




للتحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/17866899/...art01.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17868240/...art02.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17869455/...art03.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17870707/...art04.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17871896/...art05.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17872866/...art06.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17873895/...art07.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17874864/...art08.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/17875389/...art09.rar.html

pass :http://www.warex.ru&epidem.ru



*4-Xpand Rally* 



للتحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/18320814/...art01.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18323154/...art02.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18325659/...art03.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18320831/...art04.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18323236/...art05.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18325723/...art06.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18320843/...art07.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18323160/...art08.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18325600/...art09.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18322900/...art11.rar.html

pass: ***relax.com



*5-The Regiment*



للتحميل *( تورنيت )*

http://isohunt.com/btDetails.php?id=8993017



*Need For Speed Most Wanted Black Edition*



للتحميل

http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part01.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part02.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part03.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part04.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part05.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part06.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part07.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part08.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part09.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part01.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part02.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part03.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part04.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part05.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part06.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part07.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part08.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part09.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part01.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part02.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part03.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part04.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part05.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part06.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part07.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part08.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi...part09.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi....part1.rar.html 
http://www.anonymz.com/?http://rapi....part2.rar.html 


كلمة السر لفك ضغط الملفات :
www.abuein.com/vb


*Rise of Nations* 





للتحميل

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tionsTrial.exe


*Age of Mythology: The Titans* 



للتحميل

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo.../AOMXTrial.exe



*Call of Duty: United Offensive* 




للتحميل

ftp://3dgr35g:mr23g239a@3dgamers.mir...uo_sp_demo.e xe



*counter-strike*



للتحميل

http://www.topdownloads.net/


*The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth II*




للتحميل

ftp://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demo...lish_final.exe


*Chrom*


تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 640x918 وحجمها 208KB.

للتحميل

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SI4GDQHJ

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XO20HSC2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N0R78SF5

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSVO9BA2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WUSV85SY

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I6FEH1J2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CTBOCX2E

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1Q72N5AK

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JXWNCNL6

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W7R1XDP8

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EECSEZP4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JDH1DCBB

باسورد فك ضغط الملفات

http://www31.***samba.com/blue-fish/password.txt


السريال

XTITY-92Y9L-MGPVA-KJ4Z6

----------


## mmmmm_93

صاح الخير على الجميع

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير على هادا المجهود الرائع

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوووووووووور :SnipeR (62):

----------

